
Zipcar used Wrapify to track offline car ad “impressions” for ad campaign - dskrvk
http://www.adweek.com/news/technology/zipcar-launches-new-campaign-featuring-data-tracking-technology-172527
======
dskrvk
Tl;dr

> The company partnered with Wrapify, a San Diego startup that pays drivers to
> cover their cars with branding and data-tracking technology. Each car is
> equipped with sensors that feed live analytics to clients so they can see
> where their ads appear on the road, and how many people can see them.
> (Wrapify uses telemetry data from the car to track drivers' real-time
> location on a map, and pairs it with anonymized data from other sources to
> understand how many cars nearby see the message.)

Am I the only one who finds this creepy?

~~~
nibs
No. It is clearly creepy. It is a natural extension of ad networks, though. I
think there will be a market soon enough for glasses that provide ad blocking
filters.

~~~
dskrvk
Yes, unfortunately. It's been a long-time advertisers' dream to match e.g.
online ad impressions with real-life buying decisions or offline ads and
website visits. Just throw enough sensors at it.

